# Where is the Snow?



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

So am in Ohio visiting Family and as you probably already know the weather here isn't usually the best. We were sitting here expecting it to snow only for us to wake up and find that it rained last month. I love snow and I can't wait to go back home as I hear it's snowing already over there. I really hate when it rains this time of the year. 

So, where are you from and has it started snowing?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Had 6.75" last Saturday in Chicago. Temps dropped into the 20's F. and there is still plenty of it on the ground. Suppose to get some more on Sunday. If you are in Ohio, you're just a few hours East. Come on over and take as much as you want with you, LOL. If I never saw snow again it would be fine with me. Tired of being cold and shoveling it.

Joe


----------

